# Bag juice?



## skorepeo (Jan 25, 2017)

After cooking a chuck roast sous vide the bag has a lot of juice in it. My question is is this juice the same as beef stock or can it be used as stock?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes you can use it like a stock to make Au jus, gravy, etc.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

I just pour it on whatever we were cooking.

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jan 25, 2017)

Here is what I  have done in the past.
 










 






Lowest heat as possible.


----------



## actech (Jan 25, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Here is what I  have done in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Always makes abetter sauce when you get the congealing ingredients out


----------



## bellaru (Jan 25, 2017)

SQWIB said:


> Here is what I  have done in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sqwib (Jan 26, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> > What is in your vac bags, nuts and bolts for weight?


Yes, stainless rod and bolts, Sometimes I use weights sometimes I don't, sometimes I get floaters when there's a lot of fat content, so If Im doing a bag of fat trimmings, yes I will definitely weight it.


----------

